# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  HTML - Ku mund të mësoj html?

## heron

pershndetje kush mund te me ndihmoj  se si kisha mundur te fus nje  link te  ndonj eadres ne web faqe qe jam duke e punuar ne freewebs .com  p.sh te forumit shiptar ........www.forumishqiptar.com  tung tung

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

heron!

<A href="www.faqja_jote_ose_link.com">Kliko ketu per te vajtur tek faqja qe deshiron.</A>

Teksti me te kuq eshte pjesa e kodit, teksti me blu eshte link qe ti do te hapesh edhe teksti i zi eshte pershkrimi qe ti do ti japesh(ne vend te tekstit mund te kesh foto ose imazhe si psh butonat etj...)

----------


## ylber1998

Spjegim te mir te ka jep ARDI,por kështu e ki kodin komplet

<html>
<body>
<A href="http://www.bbc.co.uk/albanian">BBC në shqip</A>
</body>
</html>

Natyrish nëse faqja krijohet ne Notepad apo ne ndonjë program tjetër me kod vlen kodi me nalt.
Nëse në world at'her bëhet në tjetër mnyrë...

----------


## heron

pershndetje ardi dhe ylber mund te me tregoni se  qfar te bej tash ne vazhdim se osht problemi nuk kam fare njohuri qka te bej me ket kod sepse nuk jam i informume per  keto gjera ju lutem me tregoni pak nese keni durim  me mua  se  qfar te bej me ket kod si ta perdor ta qes linkun permes ti dhe qka eshte sepse nuk  di fara per  keto gjera  flm  per pergjigjjen e juaj me  nalt  ju pres me mirkuptim pergjgjjet e juaja ..........

----------


## ylber1998

&#199;far&#235; programi p&#235;rdor p&#235;r krijimin e web faqes,me cilin program je duke punuar

----------


## EdiR

Nese je duke punuar me nje grafik user interface pak a shume si keto postimet ne forum. Shiko nje icone qe duket si (zinxhir, ose si 8 shtrire me globin, pak a shume nese je duke postuar nje replay eshte icona e trete kur fillon nga fundi ose e ngjashme me te) duhet te hapet nje dialog box dhe aty mund te shkruash adresen te plote.
Shpresoj qe kete problem ke por nuk jam i sigurt sepse Ardi me siper te ka dhene shume mire sqarimin por nese nuk mund te gjesh kodin atehere kjo eshte nje menyre tjeter.
Kalofsh mire,
Ed

----------


## Edmondii

perdor editorin ultra edit 32 eshte shume i mire. ka te gjitha menyrat e codit.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Ju te gjithe e keni grire sa nuk ka ku te veje :P 

ai nuk di ca eshte html jo me te perdore editoret:P 

heron degjoje ardin kerko ne google ose edhe ne forum ka postime per tutoriale edhe leksjone ne lidhje me HTML (Hypertext Markup Language) eshte gjuha e prdorur ne programimin e faqeve te WWW ose World Wide Web oe ndryshe Rjeta E Madhe e Merimanges :P Pasi te mesosh pak me shume per HTML atehere te sygjeroj te shikosh me shume per editore edhe programe. 

Ardi

----------


## Edmondii

perdor kete website ne qofte se do te mesosh HTML.
www.htmlgoodies.com

----------


## PcCrack3r

heron,

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nese e ke fjalen se si te futesh nje lidhje(link) permes editorit te _Freewebs.com_ atehere mendoj qe kjo eshte pergjigjja e duhur:

1. Hap faqen qe deshiron te krijosh psh. lidhjen , *Edit*
2. Klikon tek *Edit Paragraph* ose *Insert Paragraph*
3. Aty e ke mundesine e futjes se lidhjes ne shume menyra:

Psh. 
-nese do qe lidhja te jete ashtu si shkruhet ne adrese ateher vetem e shkruan ex.  *www.forumishqiptar.com* ose *http://forumishqiptar.com* dhe ajo kthehet automatikisht ne lidhje.
-nese do qe nje lidhjeje ti vesh emer ateher permes Web Editorit e selekton textin e deshiruar per lidhje dhe klikon tek shenja "  ", dhe aty tek menyja qe te hapet zgjedh *Link to Another Website ...* dhe pastaj tek *Link address*, shtyp adresen apo url-ne e deshiruar.
-nese do qe lidhjen ta krijosh permes nje html kodi ateher kete mund ta besh permes ketij butoni "  " apo tek *Paragraph type* zgjidh  *Raw HTML Paragraph* dhe ngjit kodin: _<A href="http://www.forumishqiptar.com">Forumi Shqiptar</A>_

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

shnet!

----------


## heron

Pershendetje a mund te me tregoj ndokush  se ku mund te mesoj rreth html si te veproj me to se nuk kam dijeni fare diku ku mund te mesoj prej filimit

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Ka shume menyra per te mesuar nje gje  :buzeqeshje:  

Une per vete nese me duhet ndonje kod kerkoj tek google. Per me teper kliko *KETU* dhe *KETU*

----------


## Edmondii

www.htmlgoodies.com. Eshte shume site i mire edhe shume kollaj te kuptosh mesimet qe jepen.

Edhe ne qofte se deshiron te mesosh kollaj atehere mundohu te downloadesh

MACROMEDIA - DREAMWEAVER.

Te ndihmon te mesosh html shume shume kollaj.

----------


## lordo

Nese di te me tregoje dikush diqka me teper per HTML. Pse mesohet kjo "gjuhe" kur shumica e gjerave ne krijimin e faqeve eshte me lehte te krijohen direkt nga ndonje program pra pa perrdorur shkrim fare ?  Te je  me i kjarte pse te shkruhet 

<a href="http://www.diqka.com..."> </a> 

me vend se te shkosh direkt te "HYPERLINK" , e shume e shume gjera te tjera, kur me lehte eshte ta besh kete te dyten ? Flm

----------


## edspace

1. Programet që krijojnë HTML të gatshme janë me para. Nëse di të shkruash HTML, mjafton të hapësh notepad që është falas dhe të fillosh të shkruash faqen. 
2. Programet mund të shtojnë shumë gjëra të padëshiruara në kodin HTML, ndërsa kur e shkruan vetë, shkruan vetëm ato që të duhen. 
3. Programet mund të krijojnë HTML, por mund të mos jenë të përshtatshëm për të shkruajtur PHP, JavaScript, CSS, e gjuhë të tjera që shkruhen bashkë me HTML.
4. HTML përdoret edhe me gjuhë të tjera (kryesisht PHP) dhe në këto raste të duhet të lexosh, kuptosh, dhe të shkruash HTML vetë.  Në këto raste, programet të pengojnë. 
5. Duke mësuar HTML, arrin të kuptosh edhe XML. 

Për këto arsye është mirë që të dish HTML. Siç the dhe ti, nëse do krijosh një faqe nga fillimi, Dreamweaver e Frontpage të kursejnë shumë kohë, por pasi ato kanë krijuar shumicën e kodit, duhet të studiosh kodin dhe të bësh ndryshime të vogla me dorë.

----------


## lordo

Ok faleminderit shume edspace per pergjigjje me te vertete me ke ndihmuar shume sepse kam kohe qe mendoj per kete gje dhe mendoja se eshte e kote te mesosh HTML faleminderit shume.

Nese mundesh te me tregosh care eshte dallimi mes XML, HTML dhe XHTML?
Faleminderit.

----------


## edspace

HTML (*H*yper*T*ext *M*arkup *L*anguage) është gjuhë e vjetër që u formua kryesisht për të shfaqur informacionin në formate të ndryshme. HTML të lejosh të shkruash tekst në ngjyra të ndryshme, madhësi të ndryshme, të vendosësh imazhe, tabela, lidhje, etj. 

XML (e*X*tensible *M*arkup *L*anguage) është një gjuhë e ngjashme me HTML, por qëllimi i saj nuk është formatimi i tekstit. Qëllimi i XML është sistemimi dhe organizimi i një dokumenti në një mënyrë të tillë që informacioni të jetë i vetë-përshkruar. Etiketat e HTML janë të gjitha njësoj pavarësisht nga përmbajtja e tyre, ndërsa etiketat e XML mund t'i zgjedhësh si të duash që të përshkruajnë vetë tekstin që përmbajnë. 

Psh: Nëse kemi një artikull, në HTML ky artikull do shfaqej si tekst nën etiketën <p> (dmth paragraf) ndërsa në XML teksti do organizohej nën etiketën <artikull> dhe kjo etiketë mund të përmbajë etiketa si <titulli>, <autori>, <burimi>, <teksti>, <data>, etj. Nëse shikojmë numrat 21/07/2006 në kodin HTML nuk mund të mësojmë asgjë për këtë numër përveç ngjyrës dhe madhësisë që do ketë në faqe. Por, nëse shikojmë të njëjtin numër në XML, ndjekim etiketat dhe zbulojmë që ajo është data kur është shkruar artikulli. Pra, XML ka strukturë më të mirë se HTML dhe për këtë arsye ka lindur XHTML që ndërthur të mirat e të dyja gjuhëve. 

XHTML (e*X*tensible *H*yper*T*ext *M*arkup *L*anguage) është një version i ri i HTML që zbaton rregullat e XML. Ky version i ri i gjuhës mundëson dokumentat të formatohen si dokumentat HTML por në të njëjtën kohë informacioni ka strukturën vetë-përshkruese të XML. Duke vazhduar shembullin më lart, me XHTML dimë që numrat 21/07/2006 janë data e artikullit por që ka dhe një format (madhësia, ngjyra, theksimi, etj) të caktuar.

----------


## lordo

SHUME FALEMINDEIRT EDSPACE per ndihmen tuaj. Me keni ndihmuar shume, shume.

----------


## afro-crack

Html Tutorial ke edhe Ketu

----------


## Mendolin

HTML ne shqip .
angelfire.com/ak3/mendolin/html.html
web:
angelfire.com/ak3/mendolin/

 :buzeqeshje:

----------

